# Exodus Uncoded



## B.J. (Apr 3, 2007)

Yesterday I watched the History Channel present the case that there is now a scientific explanation for the plagues that God punished Egypt with. The river of blood came from an underwater plate-shift, blah-blah-blah, etc...From there the other plagues fell into place in the order the Bible says. This new data came from a study of a lake that had the exact same sequence of events take place. Anyway....

Is it wrong to think that God used "Natural" means to carry out a plan of punishment on said people, or is it still to be considered "miraculous?" How much should we give in to scientific research about different "miracles" recorded in the Bible?


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2007)

B.J. said:


> Yesterday I watched the History Channel present the case that there is now a scientific explanation for the plagues that God punished Egypt with. The river of blood came from an underwater plate-shift, blah-blah-blah, etc...From there the other plagues fell into place in the order the Bible says. This new data came from a study of a lake that had the exact same sequence of events take place. Anyway....
> 
> Is it wrong to think that God used "Natural" means to carry out a plan of punishment on said people, or is it still to be considered "miraculous?" How much should we give in to scientific research about different "miracles" recorded in the Bible?



I've seen that same show. 


My first thought was to consider how much faith one would have to place in nothing more than mere chance and coincidence in order to deny that God was in control of that huge chain of events surrounding the exodus. 


To answer the question, I have no qualms with using science to explain how things happen. At the end of that show, for example.......how could one NOT believe the Biblical account of the Exodus? 

God's creation virtually shouts in testimony to His existence, even through archaeology.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 3, 2007)

I haven't seen this program.

I'm curious as to what their proposed explaination was for the "passover" and the death of Egypt's first born and not Isreal's?


----------



## G.Wetmore (May 3, 2007)

This just reminds me of something I heard by Dr. Sproul. He said that he was listening to one of these shows that talked about the splitting of the reed sea, and how it was only normally less than a couple of feet deep. They said a strong wind could have parted it easily. The funny part of the story was that there was a child there too, and the child was astonished. He (the child) said how miraculous it must have been for God to kill the entire egyptian army in only a few inches of water.


----------

